# turbo oil/fluid lines..



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

can you post pictures of where you tapped in to get fluids?.. and how your lines run?.. i really woudl like to see some [email protected]!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

im assuming u mean for a GA. these are on a 97 200sx GA16DE.

for the oil feed, i T'd off the oil pressure sensor on the back of the block. if i had to do it again, i would use the oil filter adapter and run lines from that....IMO it looks cleaner

feed line









T'd









for the return, i drilled the oil pan @ the baffle level and weld'd a fitting on.

fitting on pan










another









oil drain off turbo









i ran a bb turbo and used the TB coolant lines for coolant lines to the turbo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been told the oil filter adapter leaks after a while................BAD!! hahaha.

I own a QG, but I also t'd off the sender......pretty sure it's all the same, you can use a 1/8" npt T and 1/8" npt connectors.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

any picturesof the coolantlines?...


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

careful... the stock pressure sender isn't a standard NPT thread, it is a BSPT, they have slightly different threads per inch. I made a tee, but I wound using an adapter/sandwich plate and tee'd off of that... this also served a as a place to tap in an aftermarket pressure sender and temp gauge.
-dave

her is a link to a phot of my adapter and sandwich plate


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I have a tapered adapter in there to make sure it doesn't leak


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i really need to know/see where to tap to get coolant.. lol


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

some people use the coolant lines that go through the throttle body, other people tap into the lines on the heater core.
-dave


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dave_f said:


> *some people use the coolant lines that go through the throttle body, other people tap into the lines on the heater core.
> -dave *



I didn't really "tap" anything per se, I just ran a line to the in part of the turbo from something I knew was coolant, and the return from the turbo into the throttle body...................at least I know my throttle body will never freeze now, LOL


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

got a pic? .. i need to see exactly how they hook up.. i dont want to screw anything up ya know.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i used the TB coolant lines, since here in AZ i dont have to worry about much freezing!


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

for pictures: check out Greg Perry's installation. He used the throttle body coolant lines. 
-dave


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Dave_f... you completed about 20% of my turbo isntall.. .. thanks! lol


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you might malso want to check out:
Coolant Lines 

-dave


----------

